# 55 Gallon Steel Drum Thien-style Cyclone Separator



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

So my metal trash can separator kept getting crushed in & i had to brace it with a bunch of scrap wood. I was filling it up so quick with the lost space of braces & the baffle I decided to build one out of a 55 gallon steel drum. Found a drum with a lid and clamp for $20 (less than the garbage can). Hole sawed out two 4" holes through the lid. My drill press couldn't reach the center one & i had to use a hand drill which died in short order, so i figured out I could use a socket wrench and a breaker bar.. it actually worked! The baffle sits 9" down from the lid, so I've still got 2/3 of the 55 gallons available & no braces taking up room so about 37 gallons of actually working collection. So far it's working awesome & almost nothing is going into the bag on the actual D/C. :grin:


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

looks like you have a winner!!!!!!!!!!! 1 question though how do you tell when it is getting full????


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Real easy, try to pick it up! lol it in all honesty it's very easy to pop open the clamp on the lid & peek in from time to time If need be. Also if dust starts going into the bag on the dust collector down stream, I'll know it's time to check it out. That bag looks like it's got stuff in it but that's been emptied since my little collector can had filled up. I've also been thinking of throwing a few magnets inside of it to collect any screws or important parts I don't want disappearing in a giant bag of saw dust. Next trip to harbor freight I suppose I'll stock up!


----------

